# Two Beauties in Oklahoma Kill



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping.... hubby says this is up near Tulsa.... Where are our Okies this am ??????


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent the links to Sooner Golden Rescue, at least they will know about them.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

I also sent the information to SGRR. The Broken Arrow shelter is not a bad one to end up in if you have to be in a shelter (you certainly don't want to be in the Tulsa city shelter) and Sooner has folks in Tulsa who will pull them. BA will often contact rescues themselves, which is unusual for a shelter.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Just talked with a shelter staff member. The male has gone into rescue with Sooner. The female has an individual coming in to see her today, but if that doesn't work out, Sooner is coming back to get her! The policy of the shelter is individuals first and then rescues.

So, both of them are safe!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA !!!! Thanks so much for letting us know.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is good news.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news. I looked them up and the boy isnt listed any longer and the girl is still listed. So hopefully she gets her furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_MyGolden Charlie and all of you:

Thank you so much for posting them and for getting them help!!:thanks::thanks:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got home to check this thread, I knew they were in good hands here with the forum.
Thank you all for your help!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Another successful rescue! You guys rock!


----------

